

Companies With the Happiest Employees - diego
http://finance.yahoo.com/photos/companies-with-the-happiest-employees-1323452888-slideshow/

======
rachelbythebay
"Last year, Google was named the “Happiest Company in America” in an annual
survey by job satisfaction–focused web resource CareerBliss.com. Lately,
however, Google’s looking a little blue: In the most recent survey, the
Internet search engine company didn’t even make the top 50."

I've never really trusted those surveys, but wow... how amazing is that?
That's spot on.

